# EOTECH refunding full purchase price on pretty much ALL optics.



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If you like your Eotech,you can keep it. If your Eotech don't be liking you, well your outta ............
Get a refund then

USSOCOM Issues Safety of Use Message for EOTech Enhanced Combat Optical Sights - Plus More Goings On - Soldier Systems Daily

USSOCOM Issues Safety of Use Message for EOTech Enhanced Combat Optical Sights - Plus More Goings On - Soldier Systems Daily

Return Authorization Request Form | EOTech


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

L3 Communications EOTech Issuing Refunds For Holographic Weapon Sights - Soldier Systems Daily


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How fast a company with a good name can fall. Will they live through this ?


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Ive been issued 3 eotechs and they all crapped the bed 


I liked them at first but they just cant cut it with daily use


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> How fast a company with a good name can fall. Will they live through this ?


Don't worry, EOTECH will be ok; it has the backing of L-3.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Don't worry, EOTECH will be ok; it has the backing of L-3.


Yes,

L3 Communications (LLL) is a BEHEMOTH of a company with nearly $13 Billion in revenue and a healthy balance sheet . The Eotech situation is but a pimple on their ginormous ass.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Glad I went with a vortex! I had thought about it eotech but the price was too high.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Just got my EOTECH back from them yesterday, this is the second time I had to send it in. I am considering ditching the entire thing and put on an aimpoint.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Iron sights. Learn it. Love it. Live it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm considering a scope for an AR I'm putting together,just to test out the Colt A2 1:7 barrel I found on my porch yesterday. That's if I use the A3 upper, maybe the FN A2 upper will come off the Spikes barrel

Then I have to R & R receiver extensions to get one to rifle............

Load up some carbine rounds..............

Install a recoil pad on a synthetic stock................

Spray some more base coat on the Tonka........

Drive the lawn tractor and fill up the air in tires...........

I have lots to do,and lots of time to do it, since I have no need to worry about Eotech sights. Just posting for those that need to know they can get out of theirs if they want

Maybe kdogg will have finally shipped the CTR stock I bought off him earlier this year,that he borrowed back on 7/15


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Iron sights. Learn it. Love it. Live it.


So very much this.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For sights The AIMPoint has never failed me. Carried one a long time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Almost got a PRO last black friday 14 from optics planet, and this year from PSA. I was too slow on the submit button


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Almost got a PRO last black friday 14 from optics planet, and this year from PSA. I was too slow on the submit button


I got the PRO last year. It certainly doesn't see daily use but, I love the thing. For under $400 it was a damn good deal. The co-witness is very nice as well (troy flip ups).

My other has a Nikon M223 scope on and the thing is wicked nasty with the 62gr green tips (and heavier). This one going to the son on the family plan very soon. I want him to have something other than the 10/22 and his handguns available.

Both the setups are on the HK mr556.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nope. I have 3 Vortex's.


----------

